# A little help from my friends - LMR 4/10



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Sitting at the office of a local General Contactor, I am doing material takeoffs for a bid. The entire wall in front of me is glass.

The Kid in Me: Man, it is really nice out there
Responsible Me: Shut up and get back to work!
The Kid: But look! its not near as windy as it was yesterday!
Responsible Me: Will you please shut the &%[email protected] up! WORK!!!

I grumble and put my head into the work before me....... dammit.

a little while later, my phone chimes...text message 
Garrett Meyers: " I'm heading to the river, anyone want to join me"?

The Kid: Ah MAN!!!!!!! Lets go fishing!
Responsible Me: *crickets*

Reply: When and where?
Garrett: ASAP!

Responsible Me: whatwuzthat?
The Kid: Huh? I didn't hear anything....

Reply: Where?
Garrett: LMR (disclosed stretch given)

I work my arse off wrapping up my takeoffs. 
Responsible Me: What are you doing?
co-angler: SHUT UP!!! We are goin fishin!

I meet Garrett and we hit the water.
I show him that my spinning reel is rigged with 3" white grub on a 3/16 oz jighead.
This work, I ask?
He said, " dude you could put a turd on your line and catch a bass here"! 
First cast, white bass
next cast, more bass
There are others fishing in the same area, and they are hooking up too.
Garrett is hooking them left and right!
There are 2 kayaks that float down and they get in on the action too.
Its a free for all!
Somewhere around the 45 minute mark, Garrett is talking to an unknown fish on his line. I ask what he has and he cant say...
The fish finally reveals itself to be a nice crappie. She measures out at 12 inches!
Eventually 2 of the other 5 guys fishing leave, giving us more water to hit. Then the 3 younger guys head out and the kayaks have long gone.
The river is ours....
We have already landed at least 40 whites each. Both of us have caught a handful very nice, meaty 12's and 13's.
I ask Garrett for the time because we both need to leave at 4:30. He says, "3:50"
Within a few minutes we begin hearing fish busting just downstream from us.
Garrett walks down and casts to where he thought the action was and immediately has a nice bend in his rod and a fish that has other plans that don't include the bank!
Garrett wins the duel and put the tape measure to the white.....15 inches he announces. A new PB!!!
Of course, the kid in me moves to where Garrett is.
We sound like a couple kids too...giggling at our good fortune.
I cast to the opposite bank and got that all too familiar sluggish feel. I landed a 15 1/2 incher! 
We are both knocking out quality and quantity today.

Me: What time is it now?
Garrett: 4:30
Me: We need to get going
Garrett: One more cast!

We both hook up with a few more small ones and then 10 casts later, we have more thick whites...
One more, one more, one more... Finally closer to 5 PM, we wrap things up.

We end up with some 60 or so each...........including a skip jack, a shad and one spotted bass!

Was that a PB Crappie Garrett?

I have been reading several posts on here about this guy having a great day fishing and that guy making big catches and its been killing me! I was 0 fer April and not for lack of trying!
I struck out at Caesars, the northern reaches of the LMR and the Whitewater!
Getting an invite to go out might not have helped me get my work done, but the kid in me is satisfied!
Thanks Garrett!


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Great read! Those voices sometimes need to just go to sleep and have so e fun! Nice fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like you guys had a pretty good time! Those white bass are really making up for that terrible winter we had. It feels so good to be catching fish again... And by the HUNDREDS at that!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Great post, Co-angler.

Wish I could have made it out to the LMR this week, looks like everything's about to get blown out.

I think I seen a guy using a turd for bait at the Hamilton Dam earlier this week.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

That's awesome. It sucks to have to be a responsible adult.
Kudos on getting out and having some fun.



deltaoscar said:


> I think I seen a guy using a turd for bait at the Hamilton Dam earlier this week.


I wasn't using it for bait - I snagged it and kept casting it out hoping it would just come off the hook...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Yeah that was my biggest crappie, never actually targeted then though 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Co-Angler, catching fish and takin names. Great post and great catch. Man there is a whole bunch of folks nailing high amounts fish lately. 

Advise: Growing old doesn't mean growing up or growing boring. Let the kid within win!  

Way to go Co-Angler, good to see you posting good fish and great stories. 

Btw: How big is that nice SMB in your avatar? 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Moore85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice day; I tried the same spot this morning (also by the urging of GarrettMyers) and caught 12 white bass in the 2 hours I was there, one 13" and the rest little guys. After about 5 "one more casts", I finally made my way to work, only 1/2 hour late.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Btw: How big is that nice SMB in your avatar?
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh that thing... I remember when he caught it he was all like "hey guys check out this 4 lber I caught!"

A couple months later.... "Hey guys remember that 5 lber I caught?"

A couple months later.... "When I caught that 6 lber...."

I think the last time I heard him tell that story it was up to 9 lbs or something like that. 

Lol


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Btw: How big is that nice SMB in your avatar?


That babe was 19 7/8 " ( I had to go back and measure where she landed on my pole to confirm!) and 4 lbs!







Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice Crappies!!!
My buddy & I were killing the Hybrids on Mon & Tues Night....Post coming soon.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Great story and sounds like a great trip. Glad they let you out on your own recognizance so you could get in on the action




deltaoscar said:


> I think I seen a guy using a turd for bait at the Hamilton Dam earlier this week.


I've found a diet high in fiber helps them stay on the hook


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> Co-Angler, catching fish and takin names. Great post and great catch. Man there is a whole bunch of folks nailing high amounts fish lately.
> 
> Advise: Growing old doesn't mean growing up or growing boring. Let the kid within win!
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That is the ABSOLUTE truth...I took up fishing a couple of years ago when my body just couldn't hang with the young'uns in the sports that I loved to play, my friends and family all asked me why fishing?... I told them "Because it is one of the few things in this world that makes me feel like a kid again."


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> Oh that thing... I remember when he caught it he was all like "hey guys check out this 4 lber I caught!"
> 
> A couple months later.... "Hey guys remember that 5 lber I caught?"
> 
> ...


Oh yeah right... It was 9 lbs!
It was definitely 9 lbs...and a half.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Oh yeah right... It was 9 lbs!
> It was definitely 9 lbs...and a half.


Oh here we go again...lol. Are you sure it wasn't a true 10-pounder? It looks awful girthy...


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

co-angler said:


> There are others fishing in the same area, and they are hooking up too.
> Garrett is hooking them left and right!
> There are 2 kayaks that float down and they get in on the action too.
> Its a free for all!
> ...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey co- angler, were you using the small round ones or the longer skinny ones? (turds) They have been hitting the longer skinny ones up here On the mighty Ohio River(plenty of bait at our feet) 4". Oh sorry, now I see where you mentioned the 3 " curly ones:S


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a true 10-pounder? It looks awful girthy...


You know what HOUSE, you're probably right. That day is coming back to me now (fade to reflection scene with harps strumming) 
The skillful placement of the hair jig under the tree, the peel of the drag, how she actually pulled us around in the canoe for at least 10 minutes, fraid my 65 lb test line, broke your bocca grips and scale God, what a fish!
Yes, let the record reflect that it most undoubtedly tipped the scale at a true 10 lbs.
Thanks HOUSE, you are a true pal! 
When we going back out?




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

co-angler said:


> He said, " dude you could put a turd on your line and catch a bass here"!


...Matchin' the hatch aye...

You guys are tearing 'em up, sounds like a good time


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice report! Its funny, for a west sider, you seem to end up out on the east side a lot...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Nice report! Its funny, for a west sider, you seem to end up out on the east side a lot...


Comin from a guy that visits the GMR regularly ....
I'm a lover of the waters no matter where they flow. 
There were aspects of the particular stretch we were fishing that made me feel very much at home !!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Glad they let you out on your own recognizance so you could get in on the action


I paid my debt to society!
Thanks for taking time out from your busy day to come and visit me in the "big house" OSG! It meant a lot...




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Comin from a guy that visits the GMR regularly ....
> I'm a lover of the waters no matter where they flow.
> There were aspects of the particular stretch we were fishing that made me feel very much at home !!!
> 
> ...


Well said.
Also I guess I'm technically a west sider now myself (west of I-75).


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I'm technically a west sider now myself (west of I-75).


Whaaaaaaaat?
Is this new, have you moved?

If so, there's an initiation process.

The Mods call it hazing but it's NOT hazing!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

many animals reach a certain age and strike out on their own or are forced out of their own groups too prevent genetic inbreeding. They then try to join a new pack or group to breed and for protection.

just sayin...


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I may have been exiled... 
I haven't lived in Amberley since high school. Just an old joke. I've actually been a (technical) West Sider the whole time I've been on OGF. SCANDALOUS!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> I may have been exiled...
> I haven't lived in Amberley since high school. Just an old joke. I've actually been a (technical) West Sider *the whole time I've been on OGF*. SCANDALOUS!




This calls for more than just the usual hazing. I feel violated!
Certainly I am not the only one!

"king", if that is your _real _name, which I am beginning to suspect _not_, I suggest you show up tomorrow at the LMR in Loveland where some of us may decide on what penance you shall serve!!!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

We will see; I'm going to be on the road tonight, not sure what my game plan is for tomorrow yet.


----------

